# Some Bugs from kernel 2.6.18 to 2.6.19-rc1 vanilla [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

After updating to this kernel version  i noticed a few things on the dmesg.

2 of them  i know that only showed up with this kernel.

I have no idea what this one is about:

```
PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.
```

```
Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.
```

```
BUG: warning at net/core/dev.c:1171/skb_checksum_help()

Call Trace:

 <IRQ> [<ffffffff8052768c>] skb_checksum_help+0x6c/0x134

 [<ffffffff8058bf1c>] ip_nat_fn+0x94/0x296

 [<ffffffff8058c2d3>] ip_nat_local_fn+0x40/0xd5

 [<ffffffff8053a30d>] nf_iterate+0x5b/0xb2

 [<ffffffff80544c10>] dst_output+0x0/0xe

 [<ffffffff8053a3ea>] nf_hook_slow+0x86/0x110

 [<ffffffff80544c10>] dst_output+0x0/0xe

 [<ffffffff8054557f>] ip_queue_xmit+0x47f/0x4ee

 [<ffffffff80527e23>] dev_queue_xmit+0x24a/0x265

 [<ffffffff805462b2>] ip_output+0x214/0x268

 [<ffffffff80545594>] ip_queue_xmit+0x494/0x4ee

 [<ffffffff80238d0b>] lock_timer_base+0x29/0x59

 [<ffffffff80521b64>] __alloc_skb+0x86/0x147

 [<ffffffff80556e79>] tcp_transmit_skb+0x670/0x696

 [<ffffffff80557b95>] tso_fragment+0x1d1/0x23d

 [<ffffffff80558406>] __tcp_push_pending_frames+0x805/0x8ca

 [<ffffffff8055571a>] tcp_rcv_established+0x87c/0x8e8

 [<ffffffff8055cd7e>] tcp_v4_do_rcv+0x40/0x333

 [<ffffffff8053a30d>] nf_iterate+0x5b/0xb2

 [<ffffffff8055d6f4>] tcp_v4_rcv+0x683/0xa09

 [<ffffffff8053a3ea>] nf_hook_slow+0x86/0x110

 [<ffffffff80541cf5>] ip_local_deliver_finish+0x0/0x1fe

 [<ffffffff8054208f>] ip_local_deliver+0x19c/0x266

 [<ffffffff805427de>] ip_rcv+0x465/0x4ab

 [<ffffffff805282ca>] netif_receive_skb+0x24c/0x26c

 [<ffffffff8044612b>] sky2_poll+0x7e2/0xa5c

 [<ffffffff805284d9>] net_rx_action+0xa0/0x1af

 [<ffffffff80235486>] __do_softirq+0x6e/0xf0

 [<ffffffff8020ad26>] call_softirq+0x1e/0x28

 [<ffffffff8020c95a>] do_softirq+0x39/0x8f

 [<ffffffff8020c90d>] do_IRQ+0x73/0x87

 [<ffffffff8020a048>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

 <EOI>

BUG: warning at net/core/dev.c:1225/skb_gso_segment()

Call Trace:

 <IRQ> [<ffffffff80527810>] skb_gso_segment+0xbc/0x1e5

 [<ffffffff80527b0c>] dev_hard_start_xmit+0x169/0x236

 [<ffffffff80535bcb>] __qdisc_run+0xff/0x1d3

 [<ffffffff80545eb6>] ip_finish_output+0x0/0x1e8

 [<ffffffff80527d15>] dev_queue_xmit+0x13c/0x265

 [<ffffffff805462b2>] ip_output+0x214/0x268

 [<ffffffff80545594>] ip_queue_xmit+0x494/0x4ee

 [<ffffffff80527e23>] dev_queue_xmit+0x24a/0x265

 [<ffffffff805462b2>] ip_output+0x214/0x268

 [<ffffffff80545594>] ip_queue_xmit+0x494/0x4ee

 [<ffffffff80238d0b>] lock_timer_base+0x29/0x59

 [<ffffffff80521b64>] __alloc_skb+0x86/0x147

 [<ffffffff80556e79>] tcp_transmit_skb+0x670/0x696

 [<ffffffff80557b95>] tso_fragment+0x1d1/0x23d

 [<ffffffff80558406>] __tcp_push_pending_frames+0x805/0x8ca

 [<ffffffff8055571a>] tcp_rcv_established+0x87c/0x8e8

 [<ffffffff8055cd7e>] tcp_v4_do_rcv+0x40/0x333

 [<ffffffff8053a30d>] nf_iterate+0x5b/0xb2

 [<ffffffff8055d6f4>] tcp_v4_rcv+0x683/0xa09

 [<ffffffff8053a3ea>] nf_hook_slow+0x86/0x110

 [<ffffffff80541cf5>] ip_local_deliver_finish+0x0/0x1fe

 [<ffffffff8054208f>] ip_local_deliver+0x19c/0x266

 [<ffffffff805427de>] ip_rcv+0x465/0x4ab

 [<ffffffff805282ca>] netif_receive_skb+0x24c/0x26c

 [<ffffffff8044612b>] sky2_poll+0x7e2/0xa5c

 [<ffffffff805284d9>] net_rx_action+0xa0/0x1af

 [<ffffffff80235486>] __do_softirq+0x6e/0xf0

 [<ffffffff8020ad26>] call_softirq+0x1e/0x28

 [<ffffffff8020c95a>] do_softirq+0x39/0x8f

 [<ffffffff8020c90d>] do_IRQ+0x73/0x87

 [<ffffffff8020a048>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

 <EOI>

```

and after this when  i tried to emerge:

media-video/qc-usb

Homepage:      http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/

Description:   Logitech USB Quickcam Express Linux Driver Modules

i get :

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:47:

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/quickcam.h:500: error: field `vdev' has incomplete typeIn file included from /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-hdcs.c:27:

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/quickcam.h:500: error: field `vdev' has incomplete type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-pb0100.c:27:

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/quickcam.h:500: error: field `vdev' has incomplete type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-hdcs.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-pb0100.o] Error 1

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c: In function `qc_proc_read':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:870: error: `UTS_RELEASE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:870: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:870: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c: In function `qc_v4l_poll':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2242: warning: implicit declaration of function `video_devdata'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2242: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2244: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c: In function `qc_v4l_open':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2294: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2296: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c: In function `qc_v4l_close':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2362: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2364: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c: In function `qc_v4l_read':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2409: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2412: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c: In function `qc_v4l_mmap':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2463: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2467: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c: In function `qc_v4l_ioctl':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2496: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2499: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2986: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2994: error: variable `qc_v4l_template' has initializer but incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2995: error: unknown field `name' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2995: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2995: warning: (near initialization for `qc_v4l_template')

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2996: error: unknown field `type' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2996: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2996: warning: (near initialization for `qc_v4l_template')

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2997: error: unknown field `hardware' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2997: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2997: warning: (near initialization for `qc_v4l_template')

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2998: error: unknown field `minor' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2998: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2998: warning: (near initialization for `qc_v4l_template')

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3000: error: unknown field `release' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3000: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3000: warning: (near initialization for `qc_v4l_template')

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3001: error: unknown field `fops' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3001: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3001: warning: (near initialization for `qc_v4l_template')

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c: In function `qc_usb_init':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3145: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to incomplete type `video_device'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3145: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to incomplete type `video_device'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3147: warning: implicit declaration of function `video_register_device'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3147: error: `VFL_TYPE_GRABBER' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3203: warning: implicit declaration of function `video_unregister_device'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c: In function `qc_usb_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:3269: error: `UTS_RELEASE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.c:2994: error: storage size of `qc_v4l_template' isn't known

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4/qc-driver.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-rc2'

make: *** [quickcam.ko] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/qc-usb-0.6.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 469:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  LINUX_DIR=/usr/src/linux all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

any ideas   :Question: 

----------

## HeXiLeD

There are a few more problems with this kernel and they are explained HERE related to IDE/ITE driver support.

and the final conclusion HERE

----------

## HeXiLeD

I'm currently with vanilla-sources 2.6.18-rc7. The ITE problem is gone.

however this driver has to be compiled as (m) or it will not work

----------

## Autie

Solved?

gentoo-sources-2.6.18 give me the same result compiling media-video/qc-usb

----------

## Redhot

 *Autie wrote:*   

> Solved?
> 
> gentoo-sources-2.6.18 give me the same result compiling media-video/qc-usb

 

The same...

qc-usb 0.6.4

```
make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.4/work/qc-usb-0.6.4] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo'

make: *** [quickcam.ko] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/qc-usb-0.6.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 469:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  LINUX_DIR=/usr/src/linux OUTPUT_DIR=/usr/src/linux all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## HeXiLeD

There are a few more drivers that fail to compile showing this kind of error.

The problem is with the kernel (vanilla sources) there is a bug filled already for this same problem but with nvidia and kernel versions 2.6.18*.

They also advise to downgrade. 

Until this issue is solved i would advise to use 2.6.16.19 . (it works here)

----------

## HeXiLeD

Current kernel : vanilla 2.6.19.1

Current qc-usb ebuild: qc-usb-0.6.6

Error:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/qc-usb-0.6.6 to /

 * qc-usb-0.6.6.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * qc-usb-0.6.6.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * qc-usb-0.6.6.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * qc-usb-0.6.6.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * qc-usb-0.6.6.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking qc-usb-0.6.6.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.19.1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.19.1

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qc-usb-0.6.6.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work

 * Converting qc-usb-0.6.6/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying qc-usb-0.6.6-koutput.patch ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6 ...

 * Preparing quickcam module

make -C "/usr/src/linux" M="/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6" modules V=1 USER_OPT="-DHAVE_UTSRELEASE_H=1"

gcc -Wall -O2 -s qcset.c -o qcset -lm

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1'

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/.tmp_versions

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/.tmp_versions/*

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/.qc-driver.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include             include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -O2  -march=nocona -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -fno-reorder-blocks -Wno-sign-            compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1  -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaratio            n-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -DNOKERNEL -DHAVE_UTSRELEASE_H=1  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(qc_driver)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(quickcam)" -c -o /var/tmp            /portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.o /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/.qc-hdcs.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include in            clude/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -O2  -march=nocona -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -fno-reorder-blocks -Wno-sign-co            mpare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1  -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-            after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -DNOKERNEL -DHAVE_UTSRELEASE_H=1  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(qc_hdcs)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(quickcam)" -c -o /var/tmp/por            tage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-hdcs.o /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-hdcs.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/.qc-pb0100.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include             include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -O2  -march=nocona -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -fno-reorder-blocks -Wno-sign-            compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1  -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaratio            n-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -DNOKERNEL -DHAVE_UTSRELEASE_H=1  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(qc_pb0100)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(quickcam)" -c -o /var/tmp            /portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-pb0100.o /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-pb0100.c

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-hdcs.c:27:

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/quickcam.h:509: error: field 'vpic' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/quickcam.h:511: error: field 'vwin' has incomplete type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-hdcs.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:47:

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/quickcam.h:509: error: field 'vpic' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/quickcam.h:511: error: field 'vwin' has incomplete type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-pb0100.c:27:

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/quickcam.h:509: error: field 'vpic' has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/quickcam.h:511: error: field 'vwin' has incomplete type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-pb0100.o] Error 1

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c: In function 'qc_i2c_init':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:825: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c: In function 'qc_isoc_start':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:1867: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c: In function 'qc_v4l_init':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2283: error: 'VIDEO_PALETTE_RGB24' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2283: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2283: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c: In function 'qc_v4l_ioctl':

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2523: error: 'VIDIOCGCAP' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2525: error: storage size of 'b' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2525: warning: unused variable 'b'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2545: error: 'VIDIOCGCHAN' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2547: error: storage size of 'v' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2559: error: 'VIDEO_TYPE_CAMERA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2547: warning: unused variable 'v'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2566: error: 'VIDIOCSCHAN' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2578: error: 'VIDIOCGPICT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2586: error: 'VIDIOCSPICT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2588: error: storage size of 'p' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2588: warning: unused variable 'p'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2612: error: 'VIDIOCSWIN' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2614: error: storage size of 'vw' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2614: warning: unused variable 'vw'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2630: error: 'VIDIOCGWIN' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2638: error: 'VIDIOCGMBUF' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2640: error: storage size of 'vm' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2640: warning: unused variable 'vm'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2660: error: 'VIDIOCMCAPTURE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2662: error: storage size of 'vm' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2662: warning: unused variable 'vm'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2688: error: 'VIDIOCSYNC' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2697: error: 'VIDIOCGFBUF' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2699: error: storage size of 'vb' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2699: warning: unused variable 'vb'

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2707: error: 'VIDIOCKEY' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2713: error: 'VIDIOCCAPTURE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2719: error: 'VIDIOCSFBUF' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2725: error: 'VIDIOCGTUNER' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2726: error: 'VIDIOCSTUNER' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2732: error: 'VIDIOCGFREQ' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2733: error: 'VIDIOCSFREQ' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2739: error: 'VIDIOCGAUDIO' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2740: error: 'VIDIOCSAUDIO' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.c:2998: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/qc-usb-0.6.6/work/qc-usb-0.6.6] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1'

make: *** [quickcam.ko] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/qc-usb-0.6.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  LINUX_DIR=/usr/src/linux OUTPUT_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.19.1/build all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## HeXiLeD

Solved with 

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.19-r5

      Latest version installed: 2.6.19-r5

      Size of files: 41,909 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

      Description:   Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:       GPL-2

and :

*  media-video/qc-usb

      Latest version available: 0.6.6

      Latest version installed: 0.6.6

      Size of files: 143 kB

      Homepage:      http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Logitech USB Quickcam Express Linux Driver Modules

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-video/qc-usb-messenger

      Latest version available: 1.5

      Latest version installed: 1.5

      Size of files: 163 kB

      Homepage:      http://home.mag.cx/messenger/

      Description:   Logitech USB Quickcam Express Messenger & Communicate Linux Driver Modules

      License:       GPL-2

----------

